# Aragh! F1 2010 - Not Loading



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so I've been playing the game earlier today, turned it off, and now wanna play again. Starts loading my game, and se you get the tips showing up, when the 3rd (or 4th) shows, it stops loadin and wont respond! Tried it 3 or 4 times now!

Had similar a week or so ago when it said my save file was corrupt and had to start over!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not good :devil:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

emailed codemasters straight away.... Let's see what their customer service is like


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Had a reply almost straight away at 16:07



> Thank you for submitting your recent request to Codemasters Customer Services concerning F1 2010.
> 
> Can you try deleting the save file from your Xbox 360 hard drive (or start the game using a different user signed into your console if you do not want to risk losing your progress), as it may be the save file is corrupt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They may ask for a copy of your saved data so they can see what went wrong and help them work towards the patch that's coming


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i heard when you do R&D tasks it can cause this, sounds quite common actually


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

worked on a new profile! Really don't wanna start again!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

big ben said:


> i heard when you do R&D tasks it can cause this, sounds quite common actually


I had done a R&D task on both occassions actually now you mention it.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

seems a common problem which sucks, dont do them anymore i say and you will be fine


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

emailed them back saying it works, and mentioned what you said Ben


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

big ben said:


> seems a common problem which sucks, dont do them anymore i say and you will be fine


True, but that's like having a Mr Kipling's Cherry Bakewell and not eating the Cherry.... I wanna enjoy the whole experience


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

tell them to get their **** in gear and get some updates out, because i wont be playing it soon :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> True, but that's like having a Mr Kipling's Cherry Bakewell and not eating the Cherry.... I wanna enjoy the whole experience


i take the cherry off actually :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Reply back



> Thank you for submitting your recent request to Codemasters Customer Services concerning F1 2010.
> 
> We are aware of an issue where the savegame is reported as corrupt after completing an R&D objective in the practice session of career mode. We have now identified that this only occurs if, after completing the objective, you...
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

either way, it looks like I've gotta start all over again!!!!!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah that sucks, was helpful to know that though for next time!

how many races in were you?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Was practising for Monaco

Guess it gives me a chance to go back and re-do spain! Just couldn't get my head around that track, and no matter how I set the car up, I was slowest!

Bad point is, I got 2nd place in first race (should have had 1st) and also had a 6th place finish, and was beating my team mate on everything!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ spain is impossible mate with any setting!

i had to go and take off fuel and tyre wear in the settings, then i smashed them! i have since left it off


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol... I get fed up after 3 laps! Tried smashing the car, but gravel trap slowed me and just got a puncture... spent a lap trying to get the tyre to roll off, but qot disqualified before I had the chance for not completing a drive through :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, time to start F1 all over again!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

loooooooooooooser :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine did this to me last night!

Started again and i have 3 extra teams that i can be a driver for 

I think i need to adjust the settings as im 2-3 seconds quicker than Webber (he's usually the fastest) through Bahrain


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you must of changed how many seasons you are doing this time then


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as above... I noticed this, depending how many seasons you say determins who you can sign for....

I said 7 again, and selected Virgin again


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Result!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won first race  

Has to be some perks to starting again


----------

